

Rumor $800 Apple Tablet Coming In The Fall - keltecp11
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/07/apple-tablet/

======
HoneyAndSilicon
So, "the device will have a 9.7-inch touchscreen, reports InfoTimes, and three
Taiwanese gadget manufacturers–Foxconn, Wintek and Dynapack–have received
orders for different components of the tablet."

Maybe so. But the source of the "translated from the Mandarin allegations
about orders to the thee manufacturers is MacRumor forums:

[http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=8071477#post807...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=8071477#post8071477)
| YMMV.

